# Magic salt cost?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

How much does a 50lb bag or pallet of magic salt cost? I tried searching but didnt come up with anything.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

It depends on who you buy it from. For budget purposes, figure about $500/pallet for 48 bags. Most dealers got nailed with dramatic shipping charge increases due to fuel. I have seen prices ranging from $10/bag to $14/bag.

Now before folks flip out about how much cheaper white salt is, remember that you use less of the stuff, and the closest comparable product is Cargill's Clearlane.

The big-box home improvement outfits charge $9/bag for 40 lb Jiffy melt, which is a sodium/magnesium chloride blend.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcat Service*

Not to sound stupid , could you tell me what magic salt is? For blacktop,concrete, and what lowest temp. it will work and the advantage?
Where i am from i use Halite rock on blacktop and calcium on concrete.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

I buy it in bulk for $74.50/ton delivered. It comes by the tri-axle dump truck at around 20-24 tons.....

Chris


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Magic salt is a treated salt. It is treated with a mix of magnesium chloride, corrosion inhibitors and distillation byproducts. It works very effectively as both a pre-treat (anti-icing) and post-plow (deicing) agent. Works at colder temps and has good residual properties. It doesn't track, which makes it a very good alternative to calcium pellets for walks. It also does less damage to grass and plantings.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Mike33*

Thanks, i never heard of the product in my area.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MIKE.................Check out http://www.magicsalt.info


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*mike 33*

just went to there site many thanks. Does this product really work this well and what do you pay for it skid of 50 lb. bags?

mike


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Just a little extra*

:waving: 
The guy I sub for buys it in bulk and he's paying 120.00 a ton delivered. New England !! payup

Pale Rider


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

Last season I used Magic Salt, in bags, as I don't have the area for bulk storage. It is very costly, but it does work wonderfully.
This year I am using Jiffy Melt, which I get at my local Ag-way dealer for $5.00 a bag, if I buy 1 pallet or more.
I will continue using Jiffy Melt.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Happy I switched*

We just switched to magic salt and I will never go back. It amazing the difference that it makes. The sidewalks we use it on dont ice up anymore. All you have to do is blow it or shovel it. And the sidewalk is clear. It also works great on parking lot as it does not allow the snow to stick.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Last year I paid $14 per 50lb bag. I bought some lesco Ice melt 2 this year for walks and paid $8 per bag! Works down to 0 deg and is landscape safe! In my opinion Magic is over priced! I like it but Last year bulk magic was $75 per yard and this year $120 for the guys new customers and $105 for me. It would cost $76per yard ($50 salt/ $26 magic sprayed) if I had my piled sprayed but its a 25 ton min. And I only get 20 tons at a time.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

mrplowdude said:


> Last year I paid $14 per 50lb bag. I bought some lesco Ice melt 2 this year for walks and paid $8 per bag! QUOTE]
> 
> You're getting a great price for Lesco.. their web site shows IM2 @ $18.21 for a 50# bag.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

golden arches said:


> You're getting a great price for Lesco.. their web site shows IM2 @ $18.21 for a 50# bag.


Its a pallet price and they are blowing it out to make room for the summer stuff. My dealer still has 5 pallets of the ice melt 1. I believe its $8 per bag for them to.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

mrplowdude said:


> Its a pallet price and they are blowing it out to make room for the summer stuff. My dealer still has 5 pallets of the ice melt 1. I believe its $8 per bag for them to.


Last year I got 2 pallets of Quik Melt from Lesco at $5.50 / bag....

Just gotta be in there about every 3 days or so and keep an eye on the supply.

Also, if you get to be good buddies with the sales rep (whatever good buddies means) he'll look up other stores in the area to see what they have on hand as well.


----------

